# Anyone here from Atlanta?



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey folks,

I'm going to be moving to Atlanta (actually Smyrna) in a little over a month and am looking to catch up with plant people. I've already got a few connections with the AAAA but we all know how those *fish people* are.  A heads up on any good stores etc would be welcome too.

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey, I'll be down there in July for the Annual Cichlid Convention so you should come to that and perhaps we could meet up. 

It's always a great time even if you aren't into Cichlids, and they do have a plant workshop set up, so it's well worth the time.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Oooh, I'll have to register for that. Discus, Apistogramma, West Africans...plants...drool. I may even have my tanks up and looking halfway decent by then. Maybe we'll be able to snag dinner or something too. Thank the Aquarium Gods that Catherine is as big a fan of aquariums as I am. 

Now, I wonder how Anubias will do under 2x 250w Halides....


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

That would be great. We could definitely shoot for dinner/lunch/a meal one of the days. I think the hotel has something like 4 restaurants, so it shouldn't be a problem finding food.
How cool that your wife is into aquatics too.  My hubby tolerates, but doesn't get quite as excited as me.



Phil Edwards said:


> Now, I wonder how Anubias will do under 2x 250w Halides....


LOL!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

You think I was joking about those halides... I ended up getting a very nice saltwater setup from a local who needed to dump her tank so I went ahead and got REEF LIGHTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and never got around to setting it up. Now that I'm going to be in an apartment I really don't want to have to worry about the increased risk of flooding from a faulty top off system and am going to wait on the reef. That opens up a whole new world of possibilities for my biotope tank. Wheee! I'll have them singing "Little Shop of Horrors" in no time.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi
I live in Mableton, Ga. It is about 17 miles south of Smyrna. 

I noticed Atlantis Aquarium‎ store, which is located at 3125 Roswell Rd Marietta, GA 30062, (770) 977-5882, advertising at craigslist that he had plants. I haven't checked it out yet, for it 23 miles from me. 
Fish Store & More, located at 6600 Roswell Rd Ne ,Sandy Springs, GA 30328, 
(404) 231-5111, is suppose to be a good store. I haven't been able to get up there yet. 

If you check these stores let me know if they have a good choice of plants.

I would like to go to the annual cichlid convention. Perhaps we can all go together up there. For it is a bit of distance.

I have a yellow german ram cichlid and am hoping to breed him one day. If you happen to see a female for him let me know.

Kim


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 19, 2008)

Atlantis has some plants, but usually they are covered in BGA. The cool thing about BGA is that you don't need to have a tank bottom out with regards to nitrates to have it spread. Just buy some plants that have BGA from a store like Atlantis and you'll have plenty of BGA in your tank in no time.

Optimum aquarium has a few plants, but their selection is pretty sparse. When they have some interesting plants in their inventory, it usually comes from people like me. Probably the only time they have ever had any hygros was when I bought in a bag full.

Marine Fish is a pretty decent store for plants, and they are getting better. They are highly specialized in the reef realm, but the owner wants to branch out and set people up with plants that will grow along with some of the necessary equipment and supplies to keep them alive. They are a bit pricey, but if you just go there for plants its worth a look. 

On another note, I have had very good success with buying plants from Petland in Kennesaw. They are not very knowledgable when it comes to plants, but they do generally have good tastes when it comes to plant selections. They also have some interesting fish every once in a while. I picked up some esepi rasboras a while back. I haven't seen these anywhere else in the metro area.

I would definatly call ahead for any of these stores to see if they have any plants in inventory. These stores generally get their plants in on thrusdays or fridays so that they are fully stocked for the weekends. I haven't been to any of these stores in a few months because my tank is overflowing with plants right now.

If any of you have high light pressurized tanks and you are in need of some plants, let me know. I probably need to get rid of about 50% of my plant mass to make room for the fish again. LOL


----------



## AtlantaMFR (Jun 4, 2008)

I am in smyrna! time to trade some plants! Well, once mine grow. You don't need a 4x96watt cf fixture do you?


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm in cumming, ga. its about 45 minutes north of atlanta.
welcome to GA.


----------



## Chris Noto (Aug 10, 2005)

Phil Edwards said:


> I'm going to be moving to Atlanta (actually Smyrna) in a little over a month


Hi, Phil. By my count, you are now in Smyrna. Welcome to the Big Peach. I live in Decatur, about three o'clock on the I-285 metro area dial. The Fish Store & More, which has been in Sandy Springs for about the last six to nine months, after a sudden "Lost Our Lease" move from Buckhead, is the best local spot I've found for plants, fish, and supplies.

There are also several of us "weed growers" in the AAAA, though there is a lot of teasing thrown our way from the Bare Tank Brigade.

Maybe it is getting to be time for some kind of get together for Atlanta area planted tank folk?


----------



## FobbyBobby23 (Mar 8, 2005)

I go to Emory, so for the minimum of 9 months out of the year, I'm kinda from Atlanta.

It is kinda weird for me coming from California to Georgia, where fish stores are certainly less plentiful (and not having a car doesn't help!). Some of the stores are alright (went to the Fish store and more once, wasn't too impressed, but i guess it didn't help that they hyped their store up on their website so much). I managed to sustain my hobby 100% through purchases made online, though. So going the online route is certainly viable if none of the fish stores satisfy you.

It is kinda nice to see other aquarists from Georgia around here though (especially when it feels like I'm the only one on campus into planted fishtanks or fish in general!).

Also just saw how the AGA convention is going to be held in Atlanta this year. Pretty awesome.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

My gorgeous ram died the day after I added some epson salt to the tank.

Now I have an aponogeton undulatus that is outgrowing my 29 gallon tank. I have 1 aponogeton that is 12in. Anybody in Georgia want to trade for it? I will throw in a few stems of carolina cobomba. I am interested in crypts and other low light plants.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Here is a picture of my aponogeton undulatus that is outgrowing my tank: 

Sorry the attachement didn't download.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks to Tex Gal found a site that will show my picture of my little plant out growing his home. There are 2 bulbs in the center and 1 baby to the side, which is 4 in wide. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?donelayout=1


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

dawntwister said:


> Thanks to Tex Gal found a site that will show my picture of my little plant out growing his home. There are 2 bulbs in the center and 1 baby to the side, which is 4 in wide. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?donelayout=1


Went to Atlantis Aquarium, (3125 Roswell Rd, Marietta, GA 30062, (770) 977-5882), and traded the apongenton in for some hornwort. Their tanks are not full of algae as a member stated.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

I reshaped my aquarium. I think it needs 2 more types of plants. Anybody got some suggestions?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------

